# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  superpump 250

## triple-t123

i recently started taking super pump 250. the pumps i get in the gym are great but thats if u can get past the light headedness and feeling like your going to puke. i'm not 2 sure about this one. anyone else?

----------


## BuiltForThis

I didn't really experience any of those sides. I can tell you that it did cause harsh trips to the bathroom on a regular basis.

----------


## ampx

> I didn't really experience any of those sides. I can tell you that it did cause harsh trips to the bathroom on a regular basis.


 :Haha:

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

Makes me a little lightheaded too. And it TEARS my ****ing stomach to peices. Actually, I just dropped a nuke about 30 seconds ago due to Superpump250. No lie.

----------


## Rockstar1990

i take it and i am fine, it makes me take a dump but nothing violent lol. i usually will take it an hour to an hour and a half after consuming food.

----------


## IM708

Hmm, it could be all the artificial sweeteners...

----------


## logen32

have the same problem... I get light headed, and get headaches.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

I get mild headaches. ECA gives me some brutal head aches though. uppers are not my thing.

----------


## IM708

Found out why this product tends to act as superdump with a lot of people. Very high amount of adaptogens. Take with some sort of food. Not highly fibrous food but foods like olive oil, nuts, etc.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

hmm. That's pretty interesting.. But why poly/monosaturated fats? Because they naturally reduce inflammation?

----------


## IM708

No just as some sort of food, fiberous foods can mess w/ the Nitric oxide response.

----------


## kalspic

i find that they tell you to take to much i take a half a scoop and get the same results as one scoop without the super #$%^'s 250

----------


## Papi93

Gives me a lightheaded feeling with only one scoop. Doesn't make me feel like I am going to puke though.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

It did nothing for me.

Waste of money

----------


## normanracing

I think its better than no-explode. If I eat prior to drinking it, I have to crap at gym.

----------


## eatrainrest

im a fan of no -explode.. honestly i think its whatever you experimented with first is going to be your preference of choice

----------


## remotely queued

seriously nothing worse then after your warm up at the gym having to go sit in the bathroom for 10 minutes trying to be somewhat discreet about the unholiest of unholy acts, while your neighbor in the next stall isn't quite as courteous. I yelled "superpump 250" over the stall once as a sort of apology for the mess i was making and the guy next to me said "superpump 250". i laughed so hard i shit myself even worse. stuff worked when it wasnt falling out of my ass. 

(sorry for the graphic picture lol)

----------


## dd0316

makes me wanna puke and i feel sick the next day
no3 overload
MUCH BETTER, better pump, feels better i love it

----------


## DSM4Life

superdump

----------


## dd0316

gross pump 250*

----------


## POPS

the only thing I ever took from Gaspari is plasmajet. I absolutely love it! It gives me the pump I like and my veins come right out! I know that there are a lot of people that frown on n.o. products but who cares. The ladies like a vascular guy, lol! I take it on mon and thurs so Im like pumped up all the time!

----------


## bakie

It's definitely very gross and has some shitty sides, though I didn't get the dump. As a product, good pump, but xplode imo is better.

----------


## streeter

It should be renamed Superpoop 250. It has too much Magnesium in it so 45 minutes later your on the crapper think about it why do they call it Milk of Magnesia

----------


## n00bs

You guys seriously waste some money on shit..

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## CMB

Didn't really get anything out of it besides a thinner wallet.

M5 and Jack3d is better.

----------


## indie10669

I used half the tub, experimented with ways to keep from staining my undies, then just gave up and handed the tub over to my grandma. It's better used to combat constipation than to pump you up

----------


## Van Suka

> i recently started taking super pump 250. the pumps i get in the gym are great but thats if u can get past the light headedness and feeling like your going to puke. i'm not 2 sure about this one. anyone else?


Super Pump 250 also gives me stomach rot. I have been using White Flood lately and I find it a better; however too much and I get racey. I think I might go back to NO Xplode or maybe try Jack3d.

----------


## Steel_Balls

I don't know what I get worse gas and sh*ts from; SP250 or insanely hot Indian food? It may be Sp250

----------


## BORIQUENA76

Nothing but shit in a jug! Waste of money

----------


## tarsand custom

So thats why i've been shittin my guts out! I have heard that superpump max really gets you goin without the jitters that come with SP250. anyone try the max?

----------


## gbrice75

Jack3d, Hemo Rage Black Ultra Concentrate, and 1.M.R are decent IMO

----------


## gmantheman

> So thats why i've been shittin my guts out! I have heard that superpump max really gets you goin without the jitters that come with SP250. anyone try the max?


 I am using Super Max Pump (SMP). My preworkout drink is 1 1/2 scoop SMP, 1 scoop endurox (carb/dextrose mix) and 1 scoop whey protein. I have this about 45 min before I get to the gym. I have energy w/o the jitters and no upset stomach.

----------


## BeporpPreendy

order Glucotrol Xl without a prescription overnight shipping online purchase Suprax order Amoxil usa cod  where can i buy Inderal without a rx ordering Atrovent over the counter how to order Lamisil online without prescription how to buy Anafranil online without rx  Avodart orderd online without prescription

----------


## juice box

I call it super dump ........I take ADDS before I workout gets me more jacked then anything !

----------


## Fastkid81

lol, yeah, we call it super dump at our gym too! I stick with Jack3d

----------


## rhino6218

super pump maxxx gives awesome pumps, but still cant change the crap factor. i find it doesnt make me use the bathroom as much if i take it after eating starchy stuff rather than fibrous carbs...

----------


## UnderTheRose

I tend to cycle between Jack3d, 1MR, BullNox and Novem switching monthly, my body seems to get desensitized to the stims after about a tub.

----------


## Sky6620

It never really did anything for me either, 1 MR is still the best!

----------


## Recusant

I have used it, Jack3d and Presurge Unleashed.

I found that SP250 worked really well with 3 scoops (great pump), but yeah, it basically made my gut hurt - too much. I reduced to 2 scoops and i find it works pretty well, but still causes some degree of discomfort. I didn't notice any benefit from less than 2 scoops.

I don't get any 'crash' after it, and i can take it as late as about 5pm without it upsetting my sleeping patterns (i go to bed reasonably early ~10-10:30pm), so that's a plus.

----------


## Big Rob78

sucks they discontinued it....superpump max is diferent though.

----------

